# BIOS Code Unlocked Technology for MSI



## X800 (May 18, 2010)

This program opens the locked cores.Works on MSI boards with (890FX, 890GX, 880G & 870) AMD 800 chipset.IT should work on  AMD:s Phenom II X2- ja X3 cpu:s.Here is the dowload link http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=11941&type=utility


----------

